#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Asian windsurfers sail for Jomtien Beach

## dirtydog

*Asian windsurfers sail for Jomtien Beach

*_Sawittree Namwiwatsuk
_More than 600 international windsurfers are setting their sails          for Jomtien Beach for the Pattaya International Windsurfing Championship          2008 to be held on November 28- December 5 at the water sports field.

         The International Windsurfing Association (IWA) and the International          Sailing Federation (ISAF) have approved Thailand as the host for the          competition to be sailed mainly by Asian windsurfers.

        Pattaya Deputy Mayor Verawat Khakai chaired a meeting to organize the          event, attended by Pattana Bunsawat, Secretariat of the *Windsurfing          Association* of *Thailand*, Niti Kongkrut, Director of the TAT          Pattaya Office on October 29 at Pattaya City Hall.

        Competition events on the card are: Pattaya City RS:X Asian          Championship, RS:X Asian Youth Championship and Pattaya City          International Mistral Regatta. 

The event is divided into categories for          men, women and youths.

        Pattana said windsurfing associations in Asia had confidence in the *         Thai association*s ability and choice of location for the          competition and as the association had previously already hosted a world          championship, so the international windsurfing bodies chose Thailand          again.
        This competition will upgrade Thai windsurfers abilities to reach          international level and will help to develop the Thai national          windsurfing team, Pattana said.

 Pattaya Mail

----------

